# OpenLdap ACL



## imran (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi All,

I have just intalled openldap and have 2 user: auser and luser. I want users to change only their own password and not others: I have the following ACL in my slapd.conf

```
access to attrs=userPassword
        by dn="cn=Manager,dc=example,dc=org" write
        by anonymous auth
        by self write
        by * none
#ACL 2

access to *
        by self write
        by dn.base="cn=Manager,dc=example,dc=org" write
        by * read
```
After that if i log in as user, i can still change password for luser and vice versa. Dont know if these ACL's are wrong

Please help!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 24, 2009)

Have you tried the OpenLDAP site (mailing lists)? There's nothing FreeBSD-specific about this, so you'll probably get more combined knowledge there.


----------

